# Android & Windows VPN clients for L2TP IPSec ?



## eva2000 (Sep 5, 2015)

I mainly use Android devices so had setup my own local Brisbane & Sydney and US based CentOS OpenVPN VPN VPS servers to connect to. However, I'm wanting to extend VPN coverage to Windows 8.1 phone devices too and they prefer L2TP. So I've setup a CentOS 7 server (running Centmin Mod of course) with L2TP Ipsec and it works okay with Android 4.2 and 5.x devices via native VPN features.

But there's no auto reconnect features with native Android VPN as opposed to the OpenVPN client I was using. So my question to folks here using L2TP IPSec for Android and Windows 8.1 phone, what VPN clients are you using which support auto reconnect and saving multiple VPN server profiles ?

cheers

George


----------

